# Ears



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you guys think Dosia's ears are too big. My b.f. and his friend always laugh at him they say his ears are way too big. One of them said his head looks like a tennis ball with bat wings, their not that big. I never thought they were too big I always liked his ears, what do you guys think.

Front shot










Side shot










Looking down


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

look normal to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what I thought too I think they just like to mess with us.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

they look good to me..but i love dogs with uncropped ears ..


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

they look good. i loved the uncropped ears. i think he has adorable ears and very good looking dog he is a cutie.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I'd love him no matter he could have ears like dumbo and I still love him.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, great ears!~


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Perfect!!!!!!!Simple as that!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the ears look good


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think they are beautiums


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dosia's ears are adorable! He's a excellent looking dog all around


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks every one.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they look good. they do look long but not to the point of him looking funny.
good looking dog


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

how old is he ? he looks good !!


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think his ears are way to big, its unacceptable really. you should probably take him to the vet tomorrow and have him put down!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I think they look good on him and not too big.

Enzo has huge ears!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

damageplan said:


> how old is he ? he looks good !!


Thank you he's 14 months. He was born Oct 31 2008.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I think they are way to big you should have them pinned back so he looks really fast. Just kidding. Monkey has those ears too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I think they are way to big you should have them pinned back so he looks really fast. Just kidding. Monkey has those ears too.


Monkey is too cute.


----------

